# 'Uberisation' used as insult in French presidential election debate



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

'Outspoken Marine Le Pen hit back, branding Mr Macron a "smirking banker" and the "candidate of globalisation and Uberisation".

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www...anuel-Macron-Marine-Le-Pen-Front-National/amp


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

That's because he is, Uber is becoming a dirty word worldwide and the reason for far right leaning politics making a comeback.


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

Which is the reason we need to show that we provide a better service than taxis


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

CBear said:


> Which is the reason we need to show that we provide a better service than taxis


Thats the funny thing, you cant even do that.


----------



## Screw driver (May 11, 2017)

Uber is indeed a bad word. When I hear the word Uber I now think of an army of brainwashed slaves ants working to get their next hit of meth/caffeine/sugar whatever habit they have going.


----------

